# New 28rsds



## PacNorWest (May 31, 2009)

Hello everyone, brandnew to the site.

We brought the 2007 28RSDS home about 4 weeks ago and had it out for Memorial weekend. Worked great and everyone loved it. After browsing the mods forum, I know how plenty of stuff to do to make it even better.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME to the best site in cyberspace!!! So glad to hear that you had a great trip out!!! NOW, it's time to get to work on those mods


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to your new obsession, you'll feel very comfortable here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PacNorWest said:


> Hello everyone, brandnew to the site.
> 
> We brought the 2007 28RSDS home about 4 weeks ago and had it out for Memorial weekend. Worked great and everyone loved it. After browsing the mods forum, I know how plenty of stuff to do to make it even better.


I just sold my 28RSS with a TON of great mods.

Check out the link belwo to my site for some ideas to get you going.









http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/trailer_mods.htm


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hello from the Great State of Texas! Glad to have you with us.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND ENJOY !!!

Congratulations, keep in touch.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Be warned, though--you'll be addicted in a hurry!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome! Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

WELCOME...might as well go ahead and add this site to your favorites, if you haven't already.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

WELCOME! This site can be VERY addicting. The MODS section is my favorite. We have a 2007 28RSDS, and LOVE IT! I'm taking it out next week for the first time this year. I'm excited.

ENJOY!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hello everyone, brandnew to the site.
> 
> We brought the 2007 28RSDS home about 4 weeks ago and had it out for Memorial weekend. Worked great and everyone loved it. After browsing the mods forum, I know how plenty of stuff to do to make it even better.


I just sold my 28RSS with a TON of great mods.

Check out the link belwo to my site for some ideas to get you going.









http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/trailer_mods.htm
[/quote]

GREAT MODS!! DW is not going to be very happy now.  I now have MORE ideas.

THANKS!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on that new 28RSDS! That model is the one that DW and I originally were eyeing when we first found the Outback lineup! You folks sure are gonna like it!

-CC


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Welcome aboard! Be warned, though--you'll be addicted in a hurry!


This newbie seconds that!


----------

